# ORMR a Potato PC



## Hangji Khiamniungan (Jul 14, 2017)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

*Specs:*
CPU: Intel Core i3-2120RAM: 6.00 GB Motherboard: Gigabyte H61M-DS2 3.0 Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650

My very first Case, Made from scratch. Inspired by Ducati Monster PC


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 16, 2017)

Looks good but need some detail


----------



## Hangji Khiamniungan (Jul 17, 2017)

Working on it


----------



## Hedgemon (Jul 19, 2017)

I voted 10/10 because:

If it is indeed home made and custom built, Nice! Post more pictures with some specs and internals at least. Looks interesting.


----------



## Jhelms (Jul 20, 2017)

Beautiful work - definitely need more details on it


----------



## Hangji Khiamniungan (Jul 20, 2017)

Hedgemon said:


> I voted 10/10 because:
> 
> If it is indeed home made and custom built, Nice! Post more pictures with some specs and internals at least. Looks interesting.


will do  and Thank you much



Garage1217 said:


> Beautiful work - definitely need more details on it


Working on it  and thanks much


----------



## krack (Jul 21, 2017)

I voted 10/10 because:

laurala nobel prize


----------



## KarymidoN (Sep 6, 2017)

I voted 10/10 because:

Really great Build.


----------



## kwc (Sep 24, 2017)

Case super nice but the system build is weak


----------



## Joey Andrade (Oct 5, 2018)

I voted 10/10 because:

Amazing! this kind of mod deserves a note 10


----------

